
Google is down : 403 Forbidden - agentbleu
http://www.google.com/search?hl=pt-BR&q=black+music+playlist&lr=
======
sammyo
I wonder how Google tracks it's short term outages and what it does with that
to maintain it's perception of 'always on'.

------
brk
Except that it's not. At least not for the Google DC I'm hitting.

------
ivan
Maybe some node is down :)

